
Ask HN: Are you thinking about forming a startup now, or not? - alvis
&amp; if you&#x27;re thinking, do you feel pain on finding some early team members?
======
KuriousCat
Yes, my pilots have been adversely affected by the lock down. I had to
postpone my execution by at least 2 months. Also, several people who expressed
interest in being our customers have retracted due to diminished demand for
their business.

